# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  نحوه اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی در C++‎

## alisina

سلام
کسی می تونه یه مثال از اتصال برنامه به دیتابیس در سی ++ بهم بده؟
ممنون میشم
راستی به شدت دنبال یه ایمیلی شماره ای از آقا نیما(Nima_F) میگردم اگه تو این مورد کسی کمک کنه که بسیار سپاسگزارم
--------------------
راستی یادم رفت ایمیل بدم
nima.izadi66@gmail.com

----------


## r00tkit

2 روز پیش بحث شد یه سرچ کن (هر چند گوگل رو برای همین ساختن)

نیما هم از ایران رفت (شایدم نرفته )

----------

